# Nevada Smoking Laws



## danmcmartin

Nevada passed some smoking laws back in 2006 essentially "smoking is now prohibited in all indoor spaces in Nevada, except: areas of casinos that prohibit children; stand-alone bars, taverns, and saloons that do not serve food; strip clubs and brothels; retail tobacco stores; private residences not used for child care or health care; and hotel and motel rooms if allowed by the operator" according to the Washoe County Health District.

A couple of weeks ago I was in a sports bar in Mesquite, NV. They have a bar and a restaurant with no physical separation, but folks were smoking like chimneys in there. I was like WTF, so I did a little checking. 

A group of taverna and bar owners sued and thought they were not sucessful in getting the ban overturned, the court ruled that a violation was a civil, not a criminal violation and that the maximum fine was $100. As I understand it, many establishments just ignore the law as there is not enough enforcement resources and the fine is insignificant to most placed considering the increase in business. Unfortunatly, the law only applies to southern Nevada (I live in northern Nevada:frown because the court only had jurisdiction over the southern part of the state.

Just found this interesting and thought I'd share.


----------



## orca99usa

I haven't noticed a great deal of difference in Las Vegas, apart from restaurants.


----------

